#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Cinema & Movies >  >  Did any movie make to walk out of the theater?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

Some movies kill our expectations and made us to walk out of the theater.I had this experience ,I went to theater with my friends to watch kaattru veliyidai movie which wasn't interested as we expected.So we walked out of the theater after interval.


Guys did you ever walk out of the theater in the middle of the movie?

----------


## Karikaalan

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Some movies kill our expectations and made us to walk out of the theater.I had this experience ,I went to theater with my friends to watch kaattru veliyidai movie which wasn't interested as we expected.So we walked out of the theater after interval.
> 
> 
> Guys did you ever walk out of the theater in the middle of the movie?


Personally , I loved Kaatru Veliyidai .. I know this is not going to work out for the audience. 
Audience were expecting a usual romantic positive hero.. not a egoistic anti-hero as a lead role. 
I used to watch movies in theatre mostly.
I have not get out of theatre in the middle ever. I have watched people get out for some movies like ravanan , uththamavillain, and so on. Those films are in my favourite list. I have got irritated by some films like vivekam , kuruvi , remo in theatre. But I watched them fully..

----------


## Bhavya

> Personally , I loved Kaatru Veliyidai .. I know this is not going to work out for the audience. 
> Audience were expecting a usual romantic positive hero.. not a egoistic anti-hero as a lead role. 
> I used to watch movies in theatre mostly.
> I have not get out of theatre in the middle ever. I have watched people get out for some movies like ravanan , uththamavillain, and so on. Those films are in my favourite list. I have got irritated by some films like vivekam , kuruvi , remo in theatre. But I watched them fully..


As a girl I didn't like the hero character in the kaattru veliyidai movie, I love ravanan movie and didn't watch uththamavillain yet, I think you have so much patient and tolerance watched those movies fully which irritated you.

----------


## Assassin

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Some movies kill our expectations and made us to walk out of the theater.I had this experience ,I went to theater with my friends to watch kaattru veliyidai movie which wasn't interested as we expected.So we walked out of the theater after interval.
> 
> 
> Guys did you ever walk out of the theater in the middle of the movie?


Really there is so many movies, the list is not enough to post. Not only in tamil there some movie in english I thought to went out middle. Resently we went to watch quite place in theatre but they suddenly changed to rampage. We paid for the ticket, that the only reason to watch at last.

----------


## Moana

> Hello Friends,
> 
> Some movies kill our expectations and made us to walk out of the theater.I had this experience ,I went to theater with my friends to watch kaattru veliyidai movie which wasn't interested as we expected.So we walked out of the theater after interval.
> 
> 
> Guys did you ever walk out of the theater in the middle of the movie?


Lol yes, Puli this movie's climax made me out of control and really wanted to walk out of the theatre. The movie's climax didn't make any sense at all.

----------


## Bhavya

> Really there is so many movies, the list is not enough to post. Not only in tamil there some movie in english I thought to went out middle. Resently we went to watch quite place in theatre but they suddenly changed to rampage. We paid for the ticket, that the only reason to watch at last.


As you said you walked out of the theatre many times, Didn't you feel that you're wasting your money?

----------


## Shana

> Really there is so many movies, the list is not enough to post. Not only in tamil there some movie in english I thought to went out middle. Resently we went to watch quite place in theatre but they suddenly changed to rampage. We paid for the ticket, that the only reason to watch at last.


That must have been a bummer. Quiet place is 1000 times worthier than Rampage in my POV. Can't believe you sat through that movie.

----------


## Bhavya

> Lol yes, Puli this movie's climax made me out of control and really wanted to walk out of the theatre. The movie's climax didn't make any sense at all.


I appreciate your patience you watched that movie until the end.

----------

